
AccorHotels of France Buys Onefinestay for $169M - prostoalex
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/05/business/dealbook/accorhotels-of-france-buys-onefinestay-for-169-million.html?_r=0
======
flashm
This is interesting. I'm in this sector to an extent, and Accor Europe are our
biggest source of revenue.

Not quite in the same vertical as One Fine Stay (we're venue and conference
space) but nonetheless it's good to see a large chain finally realising that
MICE needs to move online to continue to be successful.

